# newbie



## ducemoose39 (Apr 7, 2014)

hey guys new to this .I have been lifting a long time but new to the whole gear and peptide stuff was wanting to see what I can learn from you guys thanks


----------



## brazey (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 8, 2014)

*Welcome! *


----------



## sneedham (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome Bro.....


----------



## StanG (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Thornton (Apr 9, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## timothy3028 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ducemoose39 (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 3, 2014)

You'll learn a lot. Welcome.


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Jun 8, 2014)

welcome


----------



## basskiller (Aug 7, 2014)

welcome to the community.. if ever need any help, drop me a line


----------



## Montego (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome from RC Labs and myself!


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 7, 2014)

welcome


----------



## RadJohnson (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

